# Onlineshops und Preisvergleiche



## Research (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGHler.

Jeder hat bestimmt schon einmal davon gehört:

Für Preissuchmaschinen optimieren die Händler ihre Preise. Geht man direkt über den Link der Maschine ist es der günstigste Preis.
Wenn man aber diese Seite über google betritt ist der Preis auf normalen Marktniveau.
(Manchmal ist der günstige Preis dann schon verfallen).

Dies habe ich an folgendem Beispiel sehr extrem gemerkt:



Wenn ich das Mainboard ASUS M5A99XEVO mit Geizhals suche, wird als günstigster Shop VV Computer ausgegeben. Preis 94,27€, 13:00
Ich suche mir also alle benötigten Teile zusammen:

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower :..............................148,05€
MoBo: ASUS M5A99XEVO: .................................................94,27€
CPU: Phenom II X6 1090T: ................................................164,80€
RAM: DDR3 1600 G.Skill Sniper CL9:....................................40,00€
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-223B/BEBE: ..............................23,90€
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi ExtremeAudio Bulk :..34,20€

Macht: ................................................................................505,22€ Brutto

Ich schicke dieses Angebot zu meinem Standard Lieferanten in Berlin. Der Antwortet das er andere Preise erhält:

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower :..............................169,90€
MoBo: ASUS M5A99XEVO: ...............................................113,90€
CPU: Phenom II X6 1090T: .................................................178,90€
RAM: DDR3 1600 G.Skill Sniper CL9:.....................................45,90€
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-223B/BEBE: ...............................24,90€
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi ExtremeAudio Bulk :...44,90€

Macht: ................................................................................578,40€ Brutto

Ein Plus von insgesammt 14%.
Gehäuse +14,8%
MoBo +13,9%
CPU +8,6%
RAM +14,8%
DVD-Br. +4,2%
SoundK +31,3%


Man spart über Geizhals (und vermutlich auch mit anderen Preissuchmaschinen) also, in diesem Beispiel 73,18€. Oder gibt sie mehr aus. 1/6 Preisunterschied, gleicher Shop, selbe Uhrzeit.
(Werte gerundet)

Ich besuche den Shop über google und erhalte die gleichen Preise wie er.
Wenn ich aber über Geizhals die Seite besuche, alle für diese Seite Skripte erlaubt, lande ich wieder beim alten, günstigeren, Preis.

Getestet habe ich das am 28.12.2011 von 12:00- 13:00.

Ich bitte darum das die Forenmitglieder dieses Ergebnis noch einmal kontrollieren und Feedback geben.
Habe ich Fehler gemacht?

Wenn dies stimmt würde ich gerne eine Liste mit shops machen die diese "Optimierungen" ebenfalls vornehmen.



Warum mache ich das?
Wenn ich jemanden im Forum berate und ihm Preise nenne, erhält er, teils massiv, andere Preise als ich.
Auch schadet dies kleineren Läden, die solches Treiben nicht machen und konstant gleiche Preise anbieten.
Dies ist bitte nicht mit Online- und Ladenpreis des gleichen Geschäftes zu vergleichen.


Besten Dank

Sollte es dies schon einmal geben, bitte benachrichtigt mich.

Das PDF zeigt das Ergebnis mit Geizhals, das PNG ohne.


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Das machen nur manche Shops, dass sie die Preise für die Preissuchmaschinen optimieren. Erkennen kann man das an der URL, also www1.xxx, www2.xxx, www3.xxx usw.

z.B. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A99X EVO, AM3, ATX und hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A99X EVO, AM3, ATX

Mir sind nur hardwareversand.de und anobo (gehört ja zu hardwareversand) bekannt, die das so machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

Ne das hat schon so sein Berechtigung, da muß man halt über Geizhals gehen und nicht über die Händlerseite


----------



## JackOnell (28. Dezember 2011)

Kann man nun den güntigeren Preis bekommen oder nicht ?


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wenn du über eine Preissuchmaschine (hier Geizhals) in die Seite gehst hat es bei mir, auf VV, funktioniert. Softi sagt Hardwareversand macht das Gleiche.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

Über Geizhals ja, Lockvögel haben die nicht nötig


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

über idealo.de ist es auch so. 

ich gehe immer über idealo rein, da spart man einiges


----------



## Ugar (28. Dezember 2011)

km elektronik ist auch an die suchmaschinen angepasst  

war einmal vor Ort und wollte mir spontan ne festplatte kaufen... Preis war anders wie über geizhals im handy gesehn...

bin aus dem laden raus, hab übers handy per inet bestellt, wieder rein und habs zum billigeren Preis abgeholt xD


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2011)

Dann bitte ich alle, wenn das wieder auffällt, es hier zu berichten.

Es muss ja nicht so ausführlich wie bei mir sein.

Ausreißer wie die Soundkarte mit 30% sollten aber erwähnt werden.


----------



## wuestenfux (29. Dezember 2011)

Und welches Ziel möchtest du damit verfolgen?


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2011)

Ugar schrieb:


> [...]war einmal vor Ort und wollte mir spontan ne festplatte kaufen... Preis war anders wie über geizhals im handy gesehn...
> 
> bin aus dem laden raus, hab übers handy per inet bestellt, wieder rein und habs zum billigeren Preis abgeholt xD


 
Nun, nehmen wir einmal an: Du möchtest etwas kaufen (z.B. Hardware): du  informierst dich im Internet mit Geizhals/Idealo.... was das kostet. Du  siehst einen Laden mit einen vernünftigen Pries in deiner nähe. Da du  Porto-sparen willst gehst du hin. Mit dem Handy kontrollierst du noch  einmal im Preissucher nach. Im Laden aber wollen sie den  Durchschnittspreis.


Oder du berätst jemanden im Forum, suchst dir einen Laden über G/I aus und stellst zusammen. Wenn er es dann selber macht zahlt er, je nach dem, 9-30% mehr. Was wird entsprechende Person von dir und deiner Beratung halten?

Eine Black/White-List um solche Läden zu meiden/den günstigsten Preis abstauben soll daraus werden. So können Fehler verhindert werden und die Qualität der Beratungen hier steigt.
Ich bezweifle mal das dies schon alle wissen, das man so einiges sparen kann.


----------



## wuestenfux (9. Januar 2012)

Eine Black/White Liste halte ich für überzogen.

Ich habe letzte Woche die gleiche Erfahrung mit der ASUS Xonar DG gemacht, über Geizhals kostet diese bei KM runde 10€ weniger als wenn man direkt auf die KM Seite geht.

Also wie gehabt über Geizhals den Artikel ausgewählt bei KM in den Einkaufswagen gepackt und Selbstabholung ausgewählt fertig!

Nach Rücksprache mit KM wurde mir bestätigt das der Laden damit keinen Umsatz macht und nur zur Promotion dient, die einzigen die was davon haben sind die Kunden.

Wenn du so eine Liste einführen möchtest kann es gut sein das der Spaß nach hinten los geht und die Anbieter solche Promotions nicht mehr machen und die Endverbraucher nicht die Möglichkeit haben vergünstigt Artikel zu erhalten. (Es ist quasi nicht anderes eine Wochenwerbung wie bei Saturn, MediMark etc.) und die setzt du ja auch nicht auf eine Black/White Liste oder?


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Nun, nehmen wir einmal an: Du möchtest etwas kaufen (z.B. Hardware): du  informierst dich im Internet mit Geizhals/Idealo.... was das kostet. Du  siehst einen Laden mit einen vernünftigen Pries in deiner nähe. Da du  Porto-sparen willst gehst du hin. Mit dem Handy kontrollierst du noch  einmal im Preissucher nach. Im Laden aber wollen sie den  Durchschnittspreis.
> 
> 
> Oder du berätst jemanden im Forum, suchst dir einen Laden über G/I aus und stellst zusammen. Wenn er es dann selber macht zahlt er, je nach dem, 9-30% mehr. Was wird entsprechende Person von dir und deiner Beratung halten?
> ...



Also nur weil Hardwareversand sowas macht, werd ichs bestimmt nicht, nicht mehr empfehlen  Ich finde auch überzogen, sollen sich die Verbraucherschützer drum Kümmern  Ich füge weiter meine Geizhals-links hinzu und dann hat der Suchende ja den günstigsten Preis 
Sehe da garkein Problem, und das die Preise in den Läden höher sind als im Internet ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches


----------



## DerToerke (12. Januar 2012)

Das ist übrigens nicht nur mit Geizhals so, wenn man hier über den Preisvergleich was sucht ist es auch teilweise billiger wie im Shop selber. Hab mir die Woche erst ne Samsung SSD bestellt. War über den Preisvergleich bei 91,xx€, im Shop direkt bei 99,xx€.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (22. Februar 2012)

Grüßt euch!

Interessantes Thema.
Nehmen wir mal an, ich möchte mir einige Dinge z.B. bei hardwareversand bestellen, sehe diese bei Geizhals aber günstiger auf der Seite.
Bei einem Produkt kein Problem, wie siehts aber aus, wenn ich mir einen Komplett PC bei besagtem Händler bestellen möchte, und nur einmal Porto zahlen will?
Wenn ich alle Produkte über Geizhals über den Händler bestellen will, kommt doch jedesmal ein neuer Warenkorb, oder?
Wäre sehr dankbar für Vorschläge!


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2012)

Einfach über Geizhals auf die Händlerseite gehen und den Warenkorb füllen. Alle Preise sind dann günstiger.  Bitte aufpassen ob das (noch) stimmt. Meist ist die URL anders: z.B. www1.hardwareversand....

Zum Vergleich über Google auf die Seite gehen und den Vorgang wiederholen.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!

Wenn das funktioniert wär das echt ne Lösung!

Ich berichte dann ob es geklappt hat.

Gruß phil

edit: Also, ich musste jedesmal über geizhals auf den shop gehen, um die günstigeren Preise zu erhalten, was jedoch kein Problem war, da mein Warenkorb erhalten blieb.
So konnte ich eine Konfiguration von 1119,97€ auf 1077,02€ drücken!
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, danke nochmal für den Tipp!

Gruß Phil


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2012)

42,95€ gespart. Da ist der Versandt mehr als drin. 4%, mehr bekommt man bei vielen Netzcoupons nicht.


----------



## Crix1990 (23. Februar 2012)

Bei K&M ist das übrigens nochmal was anderes. Das hat nichts mit Geizhals zu tun.
Das eine ist der Onlineshop mit Lieferung in den Laden (wenns auf Vorrat ist, wird der Filialbestand genutzt).
Das Andere ist der Filialkauf.


----------



## Research (24. Februar 2012)

Gleiches gilt für den CSV.de
Da ist der Preisunterschied aber nicht so riesig. Man bekommt bei einem komplett PC nur das Porto wieder raus.


----------



## Valnarr (25. Februar 2012)

omshop24 - Index

Kennt jemand den Shop hier?


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2012)

Mindfactory doch auch?!Wenig da Teuer, viel da Billig, isses Bestellt isses auch billig.
(was ich verstehen kann,Angebot/nachfrage)
Meine Warenkörbe schwankten bei ca 700€ um bis zu 60!€.
Da weichst Du auf den Vorat aus und greifst auch mal zu einem i5 2550k weil der i5 2500k teuer ist.....
Aber das mit dem Skript is ne interessante sache.


----------



## skyscraper (10. April 2012)

Ich glaube, ich werde auch über GH gehen, so spart man einiges.

Danke für das Thema.


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

Manchmal ist HWV auch billiger wie geizhals also immer vergleichen ob man direkt kauft oder über gh.de


----------



## G4K777 (23. Mai 2012)

ich kaufe alles bei Computergeschäft wir verkaufen PC Systeme und Notebook Teile und Ersatzteile Harburg Lüneburg Computer Notebook
hab für mein i7 2600k ca 250€ bezahlt 

aber jetzt ist es teurer


----------



## -Pinhead- (14. August 2012)

Zu der ganzen Diskussion musste ich gerade leicht die Stirn runzeln. Die Bedingung, dass bei Geizhals angezeigte Preise nur bei direktem Einstieg über die Seite gewährleistet werden steht doch meist bei Geizhals direkt dabei (Den Hinweis findet man bei Pixmania, Hardwareversand, K&M, Anobo, Jacob Elektronik usw.). Und zwar schon seit Jahren. Eigentlich sollte man sich da nicht wundern, wenn die Preise bei Einstieg über Google höher sind.

Insofern erledigt sich eine Black/White Liste schon von Hause aus.


----------



## Rescorn (11. September 2012)

Ich muss dazu sagen das die Margen bei K&M Teils extrem hoch sind , ich habe fuer die Firma in Mainz & Frankfurt gearbeitet und margen von teils mehr als 40 - 50% waren dort an der Tages ordnung , und diese fand ich persoenlich unverschaemt . 

Selbst als Mitarbeitet musst du bei bedarf was einreichen , was du moechtest und dann geben sie es dir nicht einmal zum EK , wie es eigl. bei den Meisten so " brauch " ist . 
Und oft mals sind unwissende dort am Werk , unfreundliches Personal dieses verhalten war ein Grund zu Kündigen . 
hinzu kommt das man einem Oft schund anbietet , und dies als Highend dem kundenverkauft --> Produkte mit der meisten Marge . 

Dazu sollte man erwähnen das man dort auf Provision arbeitet und einen garantierten std. lohn von sagenhafte 4.30€ Inne hat  .


MfG Rescorn .


----------



## 3-way (15. September 2012)

Krass, bei hardwareversand ist die Xonar DX einfach 5 Euro teurer wenn man nicht über geizhals reingeht. 
Einerseits geil wenn man es kennt, andererseits beschissen für die Kunden die es nicht kennen und mehr bezahlen müssen!


----------



## Schinken (15. Mai 2013)

Ich seh da garkein Problem. Das sind eben Aktionen, quasi Partnerangebote mit den Preissuchmaschinen. Na und? Genau damit werben diese Preissuchmaschinen doch, das man alles bei ihnen günstiger findet? Wer will sich denn aufregen wenn ENDLICH mal nen Werbeversprechen eingelöst wird!?!


----------



## el_jugador (7. April 2014)

Bei alledem sollte man über sein _Geiz-ist-doch-so-geil-weil-mir-die-Werbung-das-ständig-einhämmert-denken_ nicht vergessen, daß immer irgend jemand sein täglich Lohn und Brot mit seiner Arbeit verdient. Und wenn jemand in einem Geschäft vor Ort handelt/verkauft, so verdient er sein Geld damit. Ich als Kunde habe aber nicht nur den "Nachteil" des etwas höheren Preises, als (und es heißt _als_ und nicht _wie_  ) wenn ich online bestelle, sondern auch den Vorteil bei einer Reklamation dem Händler das zu reklamierende Teil einfach auf den Tresen lege und sage: "nun kümmer dich". Und nicht zur Post renne, mails schreibe usw.usf. ...

Sorry, aber das mußte ich jetzt mal los werden.
Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (7. April 2014)

Bei Komparativ immer "als" , das hat mit meine Schwester jahrelang eingeprügelt, habe ich bis heute nicht vergessen  

Und natürlich, wenn möglich : "Support your local Dealer"

Habe Ende 2012 auch fast alles für die neuen Rechner (von meiner besseren Hälfte und mir) bei K&M in Essen gekauft.
Joa, war ein bisschen teurer, aber noch im grünen.

Jetzt habe ich noch Furture X in Essen entdeckt, und Cyberport hat auch ne Filiale aufgemacht.
Jetzt kann ich so ziemlich alles beim "local Dealer" kaufen, habe nur keine Kohle


----------



## MountyMAX (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe jetzt nur den 1. Post gelesen, was mir aufgefallen ist, bei einem Händler (der sehr oft auf Platz 1 in der Suche ist) habe ich mir vor 1-2 Wochen testweise mal mein X99 System zusammengestellt/in den Warenkorb gelegt, um zu schauen, ob ich da günstiger komme. Das interessante war aber, ich bekam 2 Artikel zu dem in der Preissuche angezeigten Preis, ein 3. und 4. Artikel wurde mir immer zum höheren Preis angezeigt als in der Suche, obwohl ich über die Suche auf die Artikelseite kam. Es scheint also interne Sperren zu geben.


----------



## catchman2503 (3. Oktober 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bei Komparativ immer "als" , das hat mit meine Schwester jahrelang eingeprügelt, habe ich bis heute nicht vergessen    Und natürlich, wenn möglich : "Support your local Dealer"  Habe Ende 2012 auch fast alles für die neuen Rechner (von meiner besseren Hälfte und mir) bei K&M in Essen gekauft. Joa, war ein bisschen teurer, aber noch im grünen.  Jetzt habe ich noch Furture X in Essen entdeckt, und Cyberport hat auch ne Filiale aufgemacht. Jetzt kann ich so ziemlich alles beim "local Dealer" kaufen, habe nur keine Kohle



Welchen kannst du denn von den 3 empfehlen?


----------

